# Looking for a New Projector



## jefny (Mar 1, 2013)

At present I have a pretty good setup with a dedicated light controlled home theater room (21 feet long by 14 feet wide by 8 feet high) a 110" diagonal Da-lite HCCV screen (silver for better blacks) and a ceiling mounted projector that sits about 18 feet away. The projector was pretty inexpensive (Infocus X10) and I have been more than happy with it. The problem is that it is over 4 years old (I am planning to buy a new bulb) but I think it's about time to start looking for a replacement.

I do like DLP (no problem with rainbows) and I need something with a relatively long throw (18 feet) to fill the screen. Some lens shift might be nice because my screen top is only 6 inches from the ceiling. I am not enamored of 3D but I would like something bright. In terms of budget I am willing to spend up to $2,500.

Suggestions? Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic AE8000 is a great projector and has great lens shift as well as really good light output. It's an LCD but they have come a long ways in getting really good black levels.
http://www.visualapex.com/Panasonic/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=PT-AE8000U


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great advice from Tony. This PJ is just a tad over your budget but could be something you consider. It does 3d but the reviews say it does great 2d and you get free shipping to.

http://www.amazon.com/Epson-5030UB-...8&qid=1396208796&sr=8-1&keywords=epson+5030ub


----------

